
Socializing in Virtual Reality - MariuszGalus
https://medium.com/@MarioWolfe/socializing-in-virtual-reality-2015-2ce708449a06
======
billconan
yesterday, because of the same hn post, I tried AltspaceVR too. but the video
player is very pixelated in vr.

~~~
MariuszGalus
Oh yeah, for some reason my vr streamed video seems really HD. Sorry it didn't
work out for you.

